# gunk or apc?



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

i gave my engine a quick clean (well kinda ) and tbh it just looks the same .i think i need something stronger ,i used an old engine cleaner i got ages ago (machine mart special).i got it to clean m/b engine at the time and was told its not a strong cleaner as it was designed to not mark alu and any kinda delicate stuff.il need to get something else ,will i get the a/g stuff from halfords ,gunk ,or a general apc (daisy as tesco is near)but is daisy strong enough .although its cheap is it any good


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

daisy is good. not used it myself yet, but will be doing after reading a lot of stuff on here about it. As for use on an engine, i'm not sure.

Personally I suggest something like Surfex HD. I use this for everything! either neat on the engine, or as low as 5% for wheels and tyres


----------



## fezzy89 (Jan 24, 2009)

i used Muc off degeaser, its brilliant stuff, took the grease right off my gear box. spray it on, leave for a few mins an agitate with a brush, basically the same as you would do with every other cleaner..


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Surfex is top stuff for shifting oil and grease. I cleaned a 20 year old engine with it and came up nice and clean.


----------



## amclean (Jul 29, 2008)

Also can recommend Autoglym Engine and Machine Degreaser. It's about 7 quid in Halfords, and I thought it was fairly strong stuff. Just remember to make sure the engine is cold before you use any of the above.


----------



## Romeo155 (Dec 24, 2008)

How strong is Gunk in comparison to other degreasers?


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks giys ,,ag itl b then as i can get it down at halfrauds (quite close to me ):thumb:iv already got some ag trim and rubber conditioner for after cleaning so nit should look ok .btw i cleaned it yest and after cleaning it (with water and a degreaser)its running on 3 . yest it ran fine as well but its no big deal ,water in the spark plug hole i bet .fix it tomo as im off work


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

ive got a 2.5 litre tub of GUNK in the garage that me and my dad used to degrees a motorbike engine in prerperation for a classic bike show.

Works well, we sprayed a wee bit on and also using a second bottle misted some water on it and aggitated with a thin brush and hosed off


----------



## Will1983 (Mar 12, 2008)

take all the plugs out and turn the engine over for a few seconds
pop the plugs back in everything should run fine,,

i know because thats what i had to do last time i got over enthusiastic with the hose pipe under the bonnet!!!!


----------



## MaDMaXX (Jun 18, 2008)

When i investigated degreasers a while ago, it turned out that since the companies had to start making water based degreasers, performance went downhill.

However, that was ~10 years ago, since then, the decent water based degreasers are as good, if not better than the chemical cleaners were.

However, the previous "leader" Gunk, is now comparatively crap, and as a water based cleaner, it doesn't perform as good as the others. 
Surfex seems to be very good, i used Marine clean before, but prefer Surfex for ease of use and cheapness.


----------



## Snowglobe (Jan 12, 2008)

Gunk smells terrible and didn't work as well the Ultrasolve that I had tucked away from another job.

http://www.rapidonline.com/producti...r4=Ultrasolve+cleaning+solvent&moduleno=35709


----------

